# Heat Stroke



## hardrock (May 19, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with heat stroke? I had one about 2 yrs. 
ago. Spent 4 days in the hospital and was close to death.

While in the hospital, I had a fever they couldn't find a reason for, then discovered a tick bite with the rings that said tick fever.

I weighed 198 lbs. and lost down to 133 lbs. I have now gained back to 178 lbs. I was a very sick guy.

Can't stay out in the sun at all when it's hot.


----------



## MCNSemperFi (Mar 25, 2014)

Heat stroke isn't actually a stroke. It's hyperthermia which means your core temperature is high. With heat stroke, your core temperature is (if I recall correctly) at least 105 degrees F. It can be life threatening if not treated in a timely manner. It's a pretty scary situation, and you feel absolutely horrible.

It sounds like you had two different things going on at the same time. Yikes!


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes, I had a heat stroke in 1963, You never really get over it, regarding heat tolerance, but it does improve some over time. Just don't EVER overdo it again. It could kill you quickly.

I was age 15 at the time, and had a few bad times then as a kid on the farm, trying to do the normal work and falling out from the heat repeatedly. Doctors had no clue what to do for it. They gave me pep pills for the fatigue, and then tranquilizers for the nervousness caused by the pep pills! It is a wonder they didn't kill me. I had the common sense to not take any more of that stuff, or they would have.

The best answer is normal good health practices and DO NOT overexpose yourself to heat. You will learn to recognize the symptoms of tiredness/weakness, and trouble thinking straight. Your decision making is very poor at that point! When that happens, you are VERY close to dying. Get out of the heat immediately! Get some cold water and soak yourself to take down your temperature and use a fan or breeze to get some instant evaporative cooling. Then STAY in the shade! Don't get too cold, either. Rest while you get stabilized.

Your body chemistry gets messed up, depleted from loss of salt and potassium, your blood pressure drops to critical levels, and a heart attack isn't far behind. Make sure enough eat the necessary amount of salt and potassium in your daily diet, and have supplements handy if you get in trouble, along with always guarding against dehydration.

The worst of it for me is that my body 'thermostat' is messed up. I get hot easily and it takes a while to get cooled down. I get cold and it takes a while to get warmed up. In both cases, it tends to "overshoot", that is it goes too far the other way before I realize it. Controlling your temperature is always critical. I avoid swimming at all costs because it depletes my body heat so fast I can hardly get out of the water. I always wear a hat outdoors, usually a wide brim western style hat.

I am always putting on or taking off layers of clothing to keep my temperature right. DO THAT, to take care of yourself, no matter what anyone else may say about it. THEY don't have the problem, YOU do!

This will limit what you can do, to some degree, for the rest of your life. There are ways to cope and live very well, but it requires constant vigilance to take care of yourself. *It took years after my heat stroke to regain any appreciable heat tolerance at all. * Direct sun on a hot day can knock you flat. Trying to work in that hot sun is suicidal. Keep water available and stay hydrated at all times, and have a salty snack when you need it. If you have high blood pressure issues, consult your doctor, because you will need to eat some salt if/when you get depleted, but don't overdo it if you have high blood pressure. I keep bananas and eat them regularly in hot weather for the potassium. Remember, moderation in all things!

In general, doctors know almost NOTHING about this. You are basically on your own, so pay close attention to your own body signals and learn from them.


----------



## hardrock (May 19, 2010)

Thanks Machinist, every word is true. I did have one relapse and had to go to the emergency room for 3 bags of fluids.

I have since learned to read my body and have stayed out of trouble.
It is frustrating not being able to do what you could do in the past.

Again, thanks


----------

